# combo disks



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

How did they not meet your expectation? Did they not last long, shred off the sander?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

A regular Philip Glass review.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I use Diablo sanding discs all the time. Work great for me. But thanks for the in-depth review!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I use the yellow Norton disks….. but have wondered if the Diablo is just made by Norton, died red instead of yellow, and private labeled for Freud, as they sure look the same.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I would love to know what issue the poster has with the Diablo disks. 
I buy nothing but Diablo for my Ridgid sanders and love em.


----------



## alysonsdad (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of depth in my review. I was not talking about the quality of the sanding. I use them outside a lot. My problem is the dust collection. I use a 5 hole sander and the dust collection is sorry. I have a shop vac hooked up to my PC.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

This was a review of how well your dust collection works with these disks? Huh.

Abyssus abyssum invocat


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

Alysonsdad, I agree with you. I don't care for the dust collection of the Diablo sand paper with my Dewalt sander. Norton seems to do a cleaner job.

Also I'm only replying to your post because I thought CharlesA was a bit insulting to you.

What are you trying to prove CharlesA?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Maybe the dust collection works better on some brands than others. 
Using diablos on my ridgid sanders, it fills the little bags with the finest dust. 
I wish you had gotten better results with them.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Sorry for the lack of depth in my review. I was not talking about the quality of the sanding. I use them outside a lot. My problem is the dust collection. I use a 5 hole sander and the dust collection is sorry. I have a shop vac hooked up to my PC.
> 
> - alysonsdad


So, excuse me for being skeptical (like CharlesA), but it sounds like there isn't enough information to form a full opinion/conclusion on my part. That or the basis for comparison is too subjective to really provide an answer. I'm curious, is this a comparison with other 5" x 5 hole sandpaper, or are you just testing the Freud Diablo sandpaper?

REL seems to imply that in comparison on a Dewalt sander (8 hole pattern?), Norton (same hole pattern?) has better dust collection (with a shop vacuum?) than the Freud Diablo paper?


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm actually glad you wrote this review. I have a Dewalt sander and I was getting ready to buy the BIG pack of these at HD. You just possibly saved me months of crappy dust collection.

Thanks


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Personally I think the Diablo sanding pads are terrible. They don't last near as long as Mirka pads, and since they don't last as long, and the grit doesn't break down as you'd expect, it just comes off in large chunks. I tried the 80 and 120 and would never use either of them again, on any visible wood working project.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Not to step on anyone's toes, I like the Diablo sanding pads…in fact, I like the Diablo belts as well. I have a couple different sanders and use Diablo all the time for rough sanding as well as finish… I wish they made them in finer grits. I'm sure there are allot of good places that make and sell sandpaper…heck, I found some 400 & 600 grit at HD and it is really good. Sorry some of you had back luck with them…I use a 5 and 8 hole sander.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

I personally was pretty disappointed with the overpriced 5 packs at HD of these diablo pads.
I got a boatload of Mirka pads online for much less, and they last MUCH longer. +1 on the little clumps of grit coming off, and the hook and loop backing on the sheets wore off VERY quickly, sometimes before the grit itself (if changing often)

Mirka gold all the way, for price/performance its my best best.

Seems to me, if the holes are aligned with the holes on your sander, then the dust collection performance would solely depend on your ROS sander model and method of dust collection. So i see what some of those guys up there were referring to. Reviews are only as good as the supporting info contained in them, but I still have to agree with you.

Mirka > > > Diablo


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I have had no problems with the Diablos on my inexpensive Skill ROS, and I use a shop vac for dust collection as well or just the dust filter on the sander. I expect a certain amount of dust to be common with the task, I have noticed however, that lining the holes up on my sander with the proper holes on the sandpaper is key to getting good dust collection.

Palaswood, where are you buying the Mirka Gold from if you don't mind my asking and are you using the base Gold pads? I am always interested in trying new things for comparison.


----------



## palaswood (Aug 9, 2013)

For the ROS hook & loop Mirka gold , I got it on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004U6A8/ref=pe_385040_30332190_TE_M3T1_ST1_dp_2

Its includes 10 discs of the 5 standards grits: 80, 100, 120, 150 , 220. for $20 bucks free shipping.

A great deal if you ask me. BTW its Amazons #1 bestseller in hook & loop category.

I get my sheet sandpaper from *supergrit.com* (LOVE THESE GUYS!)

They even include free samples, i got a free 320 foam sanding pad (the parrallelogram shaped one), and some of that super heavy duty, long lasting 60 grit stuff, complimentary.

I bought all grits (180 instead of 150, i had 150) from 80 - 2000,Aluminium Oxide (AO) up to 320, then the Silicon Carbide (SC)400-2000. 10 pack sheets of each at ~$3.50 a pack!


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Diablo discs are fine. Not great, but fine. Mirka's Abranet are the best discs I've used but they are pricey and can be hard to find (depending on close you are to a woodworking store). Dust collection on Abranet discs is excellent.

Dust collection on my DeWalt sander with Diablo discs isn't great either. I assume they changed the hole pattern to make it more "universal" across a wide range of sander models.

See if you can find Norton sanding discs. Those are pretty good and don't break the bank.


----------



## REL (May 22, 2008)

paxorion, seems like you and CharlesA are looking for a fight rather than using the info offered by the blog.

The Diablo discs do not work as well in collecting dust as do the Norton disc when using my DeWalt sanders.

For dust collection with my DeWalt sanders, I use one of the following: Shop Vac 6.5 HP or 4.0 HP, Festool Midi, or my 1 1/2HP Delta.

I would not buy a Diablo until I see a change in their design for the sanders I presently use.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

If my memory serves me right they have a lot of little holes in them. I just cut larger holes where they matched up with the holes on my ROS. Still didn't work as well for me as the Norton's do. Not a real fan of them I prefer the Norton's but that's between me and my ROS.


----------

